# "Apology"



## German89 (Mar 28, 2021)

Jin brought it to my attention that I said some things that made others 'uncomfortable'.  

I am not apologizing for what I said. I stand behind my words.  I'm sorry you're too much of a coward to tell it to me and instead ran to daddy to tattle. 

If this was Bundy or BSP that said these words, they would've been banned.  It is only fair that I too take the same punishment.  

I don't know when I'll be back this time.


----------



## creekrat (Mar 28, 2021)

I've always dealt with it person to person and only escalate if things were unable to be rectified in a civil matter.  Hopefully you're not gone long little miss


----------



## CJ (Mar 28, 2021)

It wasn't me G, for the record.

No need to ban yourself.


----------



## The Phoenix (Mar 28, 2021)

*&quot;Apology&quot;*



German89 said:


> Jin brought it to my attention that I said some things that made others 'uncomfortable'.
> 
> I am not apologizing for what I said. I stand behind my words.  I'm sorry you're too much of a coward to tell it to me and instead ran to daddy to tattle.
> 
> ...



I don’t get bothered by what people say here. It’s unfortunate we have some sensitive men here that are flakey and come talk to you. They need to go to Rev. Courage or get off the gear & grow a pair. We don’t have a lot of females here and you tend to be the one to contribute most to discussions. It’s unfortunate some want to turn it into a Dick party.


----------



## The Phoenix (Mar 28, 2021)

*&quot;Apology&quot;*



creekrat said:


> I've always dealt with it person to person and only escalate if things were unable to be rectified in a civil matter.  Hopefully you're not gone long little miss



I can vouch for CR. He approached me to make amends when I was in the wrong or misunderstood.


----------



## Trump (Mar 28, 2021)

Reminds me of a child running to the teacher at school to tell tales


----------



## Boogieman (Mar 28, 2021)

Wasn't me either G, I take no offense to what people say here. Hurry back!


----------



## BRICKS (Mar 28, 2021)

I've been reading pretty much everything German has posted lately, WTF did she day that was "offensive" or "uncomfortable"....both choices, by the way.  Arimidex anyone???


----------



## permabulker (Mar 28, 2021)

I wasn’t really a big fan of the “ethnicities I wouldn’t date” “gross dad bods” and “foodies are fat people normalising overeating” comments but I kept it to myself. But some of those things do make me feel uncomfortable. Fatter people aren’t lesser beings.

it wasn’t me. But some comments here are harsh. From everyone. Probably including me.


----------



## BrotherIron (Mar 28, 2021)

I didn't see anything offensive.  

I think people need to thicken their skin.  People get miffed to easily these days.


----------



## ftf (Mar 28, 2021)

Cancel culture at work here. People have a right to their opinions even if others are offended by them. As long as you weren't targeting an individual (saying names, trolling), I think it's free speech. Like it or not. I got a gross dad bod, it's why I'm here. My ex-wife won't date white guys anymore. Oh well. At least you aren't afraid to show who you are.


----------



## Adrenolin (Mar 28, 2021)

I don't know what what was said.. but who cares.. it's the internet, as is said thicken your skin and let it roll off your shoulder. It's not that serious, let's not become a forum full of sensitive pansies.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Mar 28, 2021)

Don't leave me with the heathens woman!


----------



## rawdeal (Mar 28, 2021)

BRICKS said:


> I've been reading pretty much everything German has posted lately, WTF did she day that was "offensive" or "uncomfortable" . . .



Doubt I read everything "live," but out of pure snoopiness I just found her recent posts through her profile and saw nothing unusual.  Could the post(s) in question have been deleted, maybe?


----------



## Gabriel (Mar 28, 2021)

German..If something was said and it wasn't meant in a hurtful manner..it may just have pushed a button..People go through and have to all to often deal with things..Right or Wrong..just sometimes doesn't apply

In the short time I've known you here..never once did I get the empression your comments where hurtful..I would ask you to just take a step back like I did about a commercial I still hate..

Don't let this ..take a special member of this forum from us..


----------



## Gadawg (Mar 28, 2021)

Dont know what you said. Dont care. Dont leave. This is silly.


----------



## permabulker (Mar 28, 2021)

ftf said:


> Cancel culture at work here. People have a right to their opinions even if others are offended by them. As long as you weren't targeting an individual (saying names, trolling), I think it's free speech. Like it or not. I got a gross dad bod, it's why I'm here. My ex-wife won't date white guys anymore. Oh well. At least you aren't afraid to show who you are.



although I agree people are overly sensitive Now, it’s easy to spew whatever venom you like under the guise of freedom of speech.

sure you can say what you want. But don’t be surprised if people call you out on it. Because that’s freedom of speech too. It’s far easier to say whatever you want than it is to filter yourself just a little. Sometimes you can just keep your opinion to yourself. Which I have done many times here because I accept that other people don’t think the same as me.


----------



## ftf (Mar 28, 2021)

You have a good point too. I suppose we have to keep it civil.


----------



## permabulker (Mar 28, 2021)

ftf said:


> You have a good point too. I suppose we have to keep it civil.



you never know what will offend someone that’s part of the issue. You just have to think a little. Most people appreciate the effort.


----------



## xyokoma (Mar 28, 2021)

This is ridiculous, you guys.

Instead of looking at German I'd focus on the members who complained and whether it was simply their intention to instigate drama. 

Or let's turn it around, shall we - someone just didn't like that _a woman_ dared to have an opinion that hurt someone's little ego and dared to say it out loud, because we sure as hell know a man saying this, mod or not, would not have been an issue. 

It is not German who should be silenced.


----------



## Trump (Mar 28, 2021)

Nearly every comment on here is on Germans side not sure where your coming from? 



xyokoma said:


> This is ridiculous, you guys.
> 
> Instead of looking at German I'd focus on the members who complained and whether it was simply their intention to instigate drama.
> 
> Or let's turn it around, shall we - someone just didn't like that _a woman_ dared to have an opinion that hurt someone's little ego and dared to say it out loud, because we sure as hell know a man saying this, mod or not, would not have been an issue.


----------



## xyokoma (Mar 28, 2021)

Trump said:


> Nearly every comment on here is on Germans side not sure where your coming from?



To the comments that aren't on her's.

Oh, and to those who complained because I can bet they're reading this.


----------



## permabulker (Mar 28, 2021)

xyokoma said:


> This is ridiculous, you guys.
> 
> Instead of looking at German I'd focus on the members who complained and whether it was simply their intention to instigate drama.
> 
> ...


 
im not the one who complained. I kept my opinion to myself but those Comments would have made me uncomfortable whether they were from a woman or a man. And clearly they made others uncomfortable too.

just for the record I don’t know german and don’t think she should leave the board for something so small. we should all respect each other more.


----------



## 1bigun11 (Mar 28, 2021)

Doesn't look to me like she got banned.  Looks to me like Jin sent her a pm, which no one would know about, except that it hurt her feelings so she decided to take it to the board.

I could give a shit about what she said.


----------



## Blusoul24 (Mar 28, 2021)

Gabriel said:


> German..If something was said and it wasn't meant in a hurtful manner..it may just have pushed a button..People go through and have to all to often deal with things..Right or Wrong..just sometimes doesn't apply
> 
> In the short time I've known you here..never once did I get the empression your comments where hurtful..I would ask you to just take a step back like I did about a commercial I still hate..
> 
> Don't let this ..take a special member of this forum from us..




I second this.


----------



## German89 (Mar 28, 2021)

1bigun11 said:


> Doesn't look to me like she got banned.  Looks to me like Jin sent her a pm, which no one would know about, except that it hurt her feelings so she decided to take it to the board.
> 
> I could give a shit about what she said.



Yup.

I am not banned.  I am taking time away.  

I would appreciate the person to come forward.  However, I know that won't happen.  For all I know no one actually sent a PM and this was all a conspiracy. 

Please don't PM me asking how I am doing.  Or checking my last activity time.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Mar 28, 2021)

It never ceases to amaze me how some people are so proud of their comments that others find "offensive" ... proceed to call those other people overly sensitive.... when they themselves get so easily offended by things others say.

It happens a lot around here I've noticed.


----------



## The Phoenix (Mar 28, 2021)

German89 said:


> Yup.
> 
> I am not banned.  I am taking time away.
> 
> ...



I didn’t think you were banned either but she is protesting those who have an issue with her so that all can come to light. It’s better it be addressed now than to lose one of the only females we have and a great person to top it off.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Mar 28, 2021)

JOL and I will be here waiting for you.....:32 (16):


----------



## Gadawg (Mar 28, 2021)

I dont know who complained but Im sure it was a Dutchman. Probably a fat one too


----------



## testnoob (Mar 28, 2021)

If your a grown adult and you get butt hurt by a comment on the internet then you should probably off yourself. Whoever complained behind her back is a chump. So get offended by my comment. Grow up!!!


----------



## j2048b (Mar 28, 2021)

BRICKS said:


> I've been reading pretty much everything German has posted lately, WTF did she day that was "offensive" or "uncomfortable"....both choices, by the way.  Arimidex anyone???



ditto, havent seen nor read anything offensive, so confused on why anyone wouldn't just confront the person thru pm before going to run tel dat


----------



## German89 (Mar 28, 2021)

j2048b said:


> ditto, havent seen nor read anything offensive, so confused on why anyone wouldn't just confront the person thru pm before going to run tel dat


It wasn't a post. It was what I said in the chat.


----------



## Gibsonator (Mar 28, 2021)

Quit being such a bully and offending people German smh. 
Kidding, of course..
People need to fukkin chill, this is an internet bodybuilding forumn.


----------



## Gadawg (Mar 28, 2021)

Gibsonator said:


> Quit being such a bully and offending people German smh.
> Kidding, of course..
> People need to fukkin chill, this is an internet bodybuilding forumn.



Im actually shrinking some to lower my blood pressure. Can we change it from “building” to something else?  I feel like Im getting size shamed.


----------



## Janoy Cresva (Mar 28, 2021)

Pology assepted


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Mar 28, 2021)

It's up to German if she wants to disclose exactly what caused others to be "uncomfortable", but I will say that it wasn't something simple like a guy being offended at being called "fat" or whatever. As she said, if another member had said the same thing they probably would've been banned. That's not an exaggeration - its happened before. 

It's important not to judge without knowing exactly what the hell happened. I say that while witnessing guys judging while not knowing exactly what the hell happened. Just my 2c.


----------



## The Tater (Mar 28, 2021)

Well this post didn’t really help the situation. As a moderator, your words carry more weight even if you are ****ing around. I have no idea what you said in chat but I hope you learn something from this. At work I have to fly above the fray for this same reason. There’s nothing wrong with admitting you were at fault in a graceful manner and I’ve had to do it a few times. It makes you a better person and a better leader. I just wanted to say that I enjoy your posts and even the back and forth stuff that makes me laugh. We all make mistakes and I respect you.


----------



## Adrenolin (Mar 28, 2021)

I went through all your posts in the chat over the last 2 days and still didn't see anything that should really set people off. Unless someone is truly upset about the not supporting a devlish cross dressing teacher in public schools teaching their ideals to our children. Or the mention of commenting on another page, jest and trolling in commenting the queen or prime minister should kill themselves. I didn't see anything that should really twist some panties. Maybe it was deleted or edited?


----------



## j2048b (Mar 28, 2021)

German89 said:


> It wasn't a post. It was what I said in the chat.





ahhh ok well its only gettin worse in the world, dont leave, stick around, really give em hell!!

but i also dont know what was said, so not my place....


e


----------



## Jin (Mar 28, 2021)

1bigun11 said:


> Doesn't look to me like she got banned.  Looks to me like Jin sent her a pm, which no one would know about, except that it hurt her feelings so she decided to take it to the board.
> 
> I could give a shit about what she said.





CohibaRobusto said:


> It never ceases to amaze me how some people are so proud of their comments that others find "offensive" ... proceed to call those other people overly sensitive.... when they themselves get so easily offended by things others say.
> 
> It happens a lot around here I've noticed.





The Tater said:


> Well this post didn’t really help the situation. As a moderator, your words carry more weight even if you are ****ing around. I have no idea what you said in chat but I hope you learn something from this. At work I have to fly above the fray for this same reason. There’s nothing wrong with admitting you were at fault in a graceful manner and I’ve had to do it a few times. It makes you a better person and a better leader. I just wanted to say that I enjoy your posts and even the back and forth stuff that makes me laugh. We all make mistakes and I respect you.



Thank you for the posts above. 

To you others who are up in arms for German and outraged; and since she felt a need to make this public:

Her words were vile, full of hate an attacked groups of people based solely on their ethnicity and/or sexual orientation. Absolutely unacceptable. 

I wish I had seen them live because I personally would have told her that I had an issue with them. 

So if you want to call somebody an over sensitive pussy: I’m right here. 

The fact that this thread exists is a huge disappointment. I was nothing but generous and gentle to bring this to German and she responds like a child.


----------



## testnoob (Mar 28, 2021)

Its called freedom of speech. Everyone is entitled to their opinion. Some just have the guts to express it. So I will be the one to say yes you and the person who complained are over sensitive pussies. I don't care if I get banned, you have made this forum a joke and want nothing to do with it.


----------



## Jin (Mar 28, 2021)

testnoob said:


> Its called freedom of speech. Everyone is entitled to their opinion. Some just have the guts to express it. So I will be the one to say yes you and the person who complained are over sensitive pussies. I don't care if I get banned, you have made this forum a joke and want nothing to do with it.



This is a privately owned board. Enjoy your freedom to express racist and anti-Semitic views somewhere else. 

I couldn’t be happier that you’re leaving. Now, be a man of your word and don’t come back


----------



## mugzy (Mar 28, 2021)

I’m killing this thread. There is nothing I dislike more than having to referee other people’s opinions on race or sexual preference. Each is entitled to your opinion regardless of others opinion. Bullying each other into seeing things your way will not change another’s opinion. 

Im a member of many forums on many topics such as stock market, politics, motorcycles, SEO, hacking and of course bodybuilding. None of them are more volatile than a bodybuilding forum where 80% of the members are on test, tren, dbol or some other steroid while having low, high and fluctuating estrogen levels. This topic is closed

This forum is cohesive and a community and will remain that way. All of you are welcome here. All of you....


----------



## Adrenolin (Mar 28, 2021)

mugzy said:


> I’m killing this thread. There is nothing I dislike more than having to referee other people’s opinions on race or sexual preference. Each is entitled to your opinion regardless of others opinion. Bullying each other into seeing things your way will not change another’s opinion.
> 
> Im a member of many forums on many topics such as stock market, politics, motorcycles, SEO, hacking and of course bodybuilding. None of them are more volatile than a bodybuilding forum where 80% of the members are on test, tren, dbol or some other steroid while having low, high and fluctuating estrogen levels. This topic is closed
> 
> This forum is cohesive and a community and will remain that way. All of you are welcome here. All of you....


Thread topic change.

Diavel vs Rocket 3


----------



## Gadawg (Mar 29, 2021)

I must have missed something.  Im half a dummy but blame this one on ignorance bc Ive got no clue whats going on.


----------



## Yaya (Mar 29, 2021)

Bigherm...PM


----------



## Sicwun88 (Mar 29, 2021)

I could careless wht is said feelings are designed to be hurt,
Not a big deal 
Get over it!!!
G has been here way before me and always has great post!
Seems to have a great personality and out look on things!
So don't go nowhere!


----------



## Flyingdragon (Mar 29, 2021)

A bundle from Flo saved me $700


----------



## Bobbyloads (Mar 29, 2021)




----------



## Badleroybrown (Mar 29, 2021)

Hmmmmm I can’t belive I just spent the last ten minutes reading thru this. This thread should be closed nothing but drama. 
*DRAMA!!!!!!!
*I feel better now.


----------



## Chump16 (Mar 29, 2021)

testnoob said:


> If your a grown adult and you get butt hurt by a comment on the internet then you should probably off yourself. Whoever complained behind her back is a* chump*. So get offended by my comment. Grow up!!!



It wasn't me .....


----------



## Iron1 (Mar 29, 2021)

Jin said:


> So if you want to call somebody an over sensitive pussy: I’m right here.



Jin, you're an over-sensitive pussy. 
That statement has nothing to do with anything but the door was open. :32 (16):


Anyway, to the matter at hand; if G wants to take a breather to come back a better her, that's her prerogative and I have to respect that. Many of us have found ourselves saying things that we aren't proud of and have taken a step back for a while to regroup. I myself lost my status as a veteran on this board for that very reason. 

We should all strive to put our best foot forward and take time when needed in order to do so.

We're all on this rock together, be good to each other.


----------



## Blusoul24 (Mar 29, 2021)

Iron1 said:


> Jin, you're an over-sensitive pussy.
> That statement has nothing to do with anything but the door was open. :32 (16):
> 
> 
> ...



I will say that I have to give her credit for acknowledging that what she said was bad enough that anybody else would have been banned. It's not like she isn't aware of the caustic nature of her comments.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 30, 2021)

Word are violence in 2021... bunch of pussies .. ban king has spoken


----------



## Jin (Mar 30, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> Word are violence in 2021... bunch of pussies .. ban king has spoken



Nobody got banned. Who are you talking about? Me?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 30, 2021)

Jin said:


> Nobody got banned. Who are you talking about? Me?


I don’t know why u think I’m talking about you?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 30, 2021)

Jin said:


> Nobody got banned. Who are you talking about? Me?


Did I say anyone got banned ? Did I mention you at all?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 30, 2021)

I neg repped Jin so everyone knows


----------



## Jin (Mar 30, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> I neg repped Jin so everyone knows



Gee, thanks for the neg rep. Now how will I enjoy the rest of my day?

You got your panties in a bunch but didn’t answer my question. Who’s the ban king?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 30, 2021)

Jin said:


> Gee, thanks for the neg rep. Now how will I enjoy the rest of my day?
> 
> You got your panties in a bunch but didn’t answer my question. Who’s the ban king?


I’m the ban king


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 30, 2021)

Jin said:


> Gee, thanks for the neg rep. Now how will I enjoy the rest of my day?
> 
> You got your panties in a bunch but didn’t answer my question. Who’s the ban king?


and u think your alittle more important then u are .. I wasn’t even thinking about u when I posted. So I think your the one with the panties on


----------



## Jin (Mar 30, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> I’m the ban king



gottcha. King of being banned or of banning? Serious inquiry.


----------



## The Phoenix (Mar 30, 2021)

*&quot;Apology&quot;*



Bro Bundy said:


> and u think your alittle more important then u are .. I wasn’t even thinking about u when I posted. So I think your the one with the panties on



Where is that saying from...”I’m kind of a big deal”


----------



## Jin (Mar 30, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> and u think your alittle more important then u are .. I wasn’t even thinking about u when I posted. So I think your the one with the panties on



You
got one thing right. 

I’m definitely wearing panties


----------



## Boogieman (Mar 30, 2021)

Speaking of panties my wife keeps trying to get me to wear Ranger panties when I workout...


----------



## The Phoenix (Mar 30, 2021)

Boogieman said:


> Speaking of panties my wife keeps trying to get me to wear Ranger panties when I workout...



As long as they’re not hers...


----------



## RISE (Mar 31, 2021)

This thread makes me sad more than anything.  Especially considering the members it involves the most, which seems pretty crazy.  Mugzy made a great point, this forum is going to be very volatile considering the substances we are putting in our bodies.  So I personally take much that is said around here with a grain of salt and either figure it's just phucking around or certain substances talking.  At the same time, this is a forum and context is not able to be determined by simple written sentences, so it is up to the author to understand that before writing.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Mar 31, 2021)

I remember when you had to earn your titles here.

I also remember when you had to earn a trophy in a contest and you earned it because you were the best of the best.

Today you get a trophy for participation and you gain a title because you post enough times.

These days you are a hero and are on the cover of Time magazine for pretending to be a girl if you have a penis and a role model if you pretend to be a boy but have a vagina.

My point? Thanks for asking...

The days of the good ole boys/gals are long gone. The old timers with decades of experience that were icons are now gone and the backbone of a once great empire moved on.

 Social media culture has spread and it is alive and well here now.

I can tell you from my point of view. If you get offended by words or opinions of internet people, you are weak minded and irrelevant in real life.

Those same weak type are the ones who are responsible for mass shootings and bombings. If you are too weak to accept different opinions from internet people whom you have not and will not ever meet in real life, find a rope, make a noose and use your imagination. 

PLEASE move to facebook. This was once a board of men and women and your weakness has broken the brotherhood.

Today, all you have to do it talk about controversial topics and be the cool kid and everyone cool will follow you.

I mean I have read some of you morons giving advice that if you were relevant in any facet to me would offend me by your sheer ignorance. A few years ago those same idiots would have been called out by the OG Elite members and corrected. 

Unfortunately, those guys left and the others just stopped caring. Sad...seriously.

German having to take another break because someone got offended by her opinion in the chat is embarrassing. Don't read chat if you are too sensitive to be able to scroll past or filter out live topics....

Rant over...


----------



## Jin (Mar 31, 2021)

BigSwolePump said:


> I remember when you had to earn your titles here.
> 
> I also remember when you had to earn a trophy in a contest and you earned it because you were the best of the best.
> 
> ...



I don’t disagree with the over all post. 

“Had to take a break?” Please. I PMed her and asked her not to write stuff that I’d have to ban other people for. Then she takes it public. She was in no trouble and nobody had to know about any of this. German brought this on herself 100%. 

I’ve known exactly how German feels about a number of people groups since I met her. Doesn’t bother me how she feels. I can accept all people: black, white, gay, atheist, religious, racist. Whatever. 

But no member of any public organization should write anti Semitic/racist sentiments on that organizations public forum. And if
you fundamentally disagree with that: then we will just have to agree to disagree.

The zero tolerance stance on racism, anti semitism, and homophobia remains. If it’s too much for some people to put up with They should think about moving on.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Mar 31, 2021)

Jin said:


> I don’t disagree with the over all post.
> 
> “Had to take a break?” Please. I PMed her and asked her not to write stuff that I’d have to ban other people for. Then she takes it public. She was in no trouble and nobody had to know about any of this. German brought this on herself 100%.
> 
> ...


This wasn't directed towards your actions. If you PM German, I would consider that admirable to keep that type of conversation out of the public eye.

My point is simply that grown ass adults should not be getting their feelings hurt and being the politically correct "offended" by some internet person.

That type of weak human is what separates their beta mentality from the Alphas. 

There's no doubt that things have been said on these forums that has pissed me off but it is an absolute impossibility to hurt my feelings or offend me in this forum or even in real life by some one I don't care about which includes anyone that is not my immediate family or my personal friend.

This board has rules and they should be followed.

No argument from that aspect for me.

I also see no fault in German speaking out to whatever coward, yes I said coward who would not talk to her directly about her posts but instead be a tattletale instead of a grown ass man/woman.


----------



## Jin (Mar 31, 2021)

BigSwolePump said:


> This wasn't directed towards your actions. If you PM German, I would consider that admirable to keep that type of conversation out of the public eye.
> 
> My point is simply that grown ass adults should not be getting their feelings hurt and being the politically correct "offended" by some internet person.
> 
> ...



Thanks for clarifying BSP. 

The person who did not talk to German directly is capable of doing so. Fact is that he would not have been as diplomatic as I have been and it may have gotten messy (messier than this). 

It was never anybody crying to me. More like “look at these screen shots. do you want to handle this or should I” type of deal. We both agreed it’d be better if I handled it.


----------



## 1bigun11 (Mar 31, 2021)

[FONT=&quot]U.S. Constitution, First Amendment

“Congress shall make no law respecting an establishment of religion, or prohibiting the free exercise thereof; or abridging the freedom of speech, or of the press; or the right of the people peaceably to assemble, and to petition the Government for a redress of grievances.”

Just thought I’d include this little reference for those “victims” who think Jin is the U.S. Congress and thereby violated their rights. [/FONT]


----------



## The Phoenix (Mar 31, 2021)

I can see Jin’s perspective but I also see BSP’s as well. Although BSP’s comment is general; I can relate to it. I commend BSP for speaking out against those that would generally want to silence us. I gave up a long time ago telling people to grow-up. I believe BSP’s effort is to salvage what is left of our community and should be heeded if we are to be an open network.


----------



## Robdjents (Mar 31, 2021)

I don't care if German hates the jews or not but these are not the actions of a quality moderator. That's all I have to say.


----------



## mugzy (Mar 31, 2021)

Nobody should be offended or bitching because another person has an opinion. Regardless if it’s an unpopular opinion or differs from their own. Now if the person calls another member a racial slur that is different and there will be a discussion. Nobody has done that and German will not be reprimanded for having an opinion nor will anybody else.

There are no rules here outlining what your opinions should be and there will not be. This is not Russia this is UG.​


----------



## German89 (Sep 6, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> I’m the ban king


You hold it down Sir. 

If you cant group think. You're toxic masculinity. 

Bunch of cowards.


----------



## German89 (Sep 6, 2021)

I miss the era of POB


----------



## JuiceTrain (Sep 6, 2021)

German89 said:


> I miss the era of POB



Pop Tarts and no vegetables w/your meals


----------



## Send0 (Sep 10, 2021)

Jin said:


> I’ve known exactly how German feels about a number of people groups since I met her. Doesn’t bother me how she feels. I can accept all people: black, white, gay, atheist, religious, racist. Whatever.
> 
> But no member of any public organization should write anti Semitic/racist sentiments on that organizations public forum. And if
> you fundamentally disagree with that: then we will just have to agree to disagree.
> ...


You're a bigger man than I am. I could never be friends with a racist or homophobic person if they were very outspoken or in your face about it. People like that have no room in my life.

I'm also glad UGBB has zero tolerance on this. I don't think I could be part of a board the would allow or support that type of behavior to continue.

Friends poking fun of one another is one thing... but true bigotry and hate speech towards an actual person is another thing all together.


----------



## Joliver (Sep 10, 2021)

Send0 said:


> You're a bigger man than I am. I could never be friends with a racist or homophobic person if they were very outspoken or in your face about it. People like that have no room in my life.
> 
> I'm also glad UGBB has zero tolerance on this. I don't think I could be part of a board the would allow or support that type of behavior to continue.
> 
> Friends poking fun of one another is one thing... but true bigotry towards an actual person is another thing all together.




Staff around here constantly screaming: "no more divisiveness or politics on our forum!!! That's not why we're here!!!"

Also staff: bumps the old dead most divisive thread I can remember 5 days after it's last activity. 🤤

Lol


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Sep 10, 2021)

Think about the hotdogs.


----------



## Send0 (Sep 10, 2021)

Joliver said:


> Staff around here constantly screaming: "no more divisiveness or politics on our forum!!! That's not why we're here!!!"
> 
> Also staff: bumps the old dead most divisive thread I can remember 5 days after it's last activity. 🤤
> 
> Lol


Yup, it's a forum... and I'm a member despite being also staff... so I'm allowed to participate as much as everyone else. If you want to be technical, German bumped a thread that had been silent for 5-6 months.

Since she bumped it to the top, and after I read the thread in full, I felt it necessary to respond to a post that puts the entire thread in the right context... instead of continuing the crying as if being picked on, which misleads people who are new and reading the thread. That behavior that originated this thread is not acceptable.

So, did you have an actual point here brother? Or just upset with me in general for some reason?


----------



## Send0 (Sep 10, 2021)

So I finally read this thread in full, to get background and context of the situation... so I can understand how to properly handle similar situations in the future _(Joliver, yes.. staff actually has to do friggin homework. Sorry me bumping a extremely old, 5 day old, thread bothered you)_

So many people were quick to run to German's side without even knowing what had occurred. You know, cults also blindly follow others without thinking too.

There are not many rules here at UG, but we do have some and no one is above them. People would do well to remember this. Crying publicly about something that was discussed privately doesn't change that.

We will always reach out privately to resolve things before jumping to issuing a warning or a ban. It would be courteous to have things resolved amicably in private, rather than have to go public


----------



## Dnewell2004 (Sep 10, 2021)

What did I miss? I'm not super active on this forum but I'm trying to be more so.

Everyone is entitled to an opinion. You don't have to like it or even respect it but you do have to deal with it. And by deal with it I don't mean run and be a snitch. In one ear and out the other if you don't like it. Just my 2 cents.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## JuiceTrain (Sep 10, 2021)

Think I'm gonna get me a cheesedog or 2 from 5guys...mayo, ketchup, & pickles 😋


----------



## Send0 (Sep 10, 2021)

JuiceTrain said:


> Think I'm gonna get me a cheesedog or 2 from 5guys...mayo, ketchup, & pickles 😋


Mustard, ketchup, relish, and grilled onions for me 😁


----------



## Send0 (Sep 10, 2021)

Dnewell2004 said:


> What did I miss? I'm not super active on this forum but I'm trying to be more so.
> 
> Everyone is entitled to an opinion. You don't have to like it or even respect it but you do have to deal with it. And by deal with it I don't mean run and be a snitch. In one ear and out the other if you don't like it. Just my 2 cents.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


No one was a snitch. I'll just say don't be quick to defend anyone. Go back and read the posts from Jin, they shed light on what really happened... and what actions were taken.

If I were to call eazy or JuiceTrain the "N" word, or that they have no business dating white women, or something else targeted and bigoted,  then I would hope someone would take action against me or talk to me privately and ask that I tone down my language.


----------



## Dnewell2004 (Sep 10, 2021)

Send0 said:


> No one was a snitch. I'll just say don't be quick to defend anyone. Go back and read the posts from Jin, they shed light on what really happened... and what actions were taken.
> 
> If I were to call eazy or JuiceTrain the "N" word, or that they have no business dating white women, or something else targeted and bigoted, then I would hope someone would take action against me or talk to me privately and ask that I tone down my language.


I apologize for the snitch remark. I did go through and read. Still stand by the rest of what I said. In one ear and out the other. Words may hurt but until it turns to physical violence they're still just words. Should they not be spoken sometimes? Yes, but maybe it was the tren talking...just kidding. 

I've got a black father in law, gay aunts and uncles and racist grand parents. I hear alot of shit and I just let it go. That's all I'm saying. Also tom Brady pissed me off last night.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joliver (Sep 10, 2021)

Send0 said:


> So I finally read this thread in full, to get background and context of the situation... so I can understand how to properly handle similar situations in the future _(Joliver, yes.. staff actually has to do friggin homework. Sorry me bumping a extremely old, 5 day old, thread bothered you)_
> 
> So many people were quick to run to German's side without even knowing what had occurred. You know, cults also blindly follow others without thinking too.
> 
> ...



Hey! Here's an idea: let's rehash the entire thread. BUT ADD VACCINE STUFF!!!! 

Who's with me!?!?!


----------



## JuiceTrain (Sep 10, 2021)

But I like white chicks @Send0 😟
Don't take them away from me😢😢....they have good credit scores and come with property and homes passed down from their great grandma and papa


----------



## Dnewell2004 (Sep 10, 2021)

JuiceTrain said:


> But I like white chicks @Send0
> Don't take them away from me....they have good credit scores and come with property and homes passed down from their great grandma and papa


Mine didnt...

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Send0 (Sep 10, 2021)

JuiceTrain said:


> But I like white chicks @Send0 😟
> Don't take them away from me😢😢....they have good credit scores and come with property and homes passed down from their great grandma and papa


Brother, I would shower you with all the white chicks you could stand

I hope I won't have to explain this reference 😂


----------



## Trump (Sep 10, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Brother, I would shower you with all the white chicks you could stand
> 
> I hope I won't have to explain this reference 😂
> 
> View attachment 13364


Makes me laugh this movie


----------



## Send0 (Sep 10, 2021)

Trump said:


> Makes me laugh this movie


It's one of my favorites... that scene in particular gets me rolling every time 😂


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 10, 2021)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Think about cock


Of course you are


----------



## dk8594 (Sep 10, 2021)

Joliver said:


> Hey! Here's an idea: let's rehash the entire thread. BUT ADD VACCINE STUFF!!!!
> 
> Who's with me!?!?!


I’m in but only if we can rehash the months leading up to the 2020 election as well.


----------



## CJ (Sep 10, 2021)

dk8594 said:


> I’m in but only if we can rehash the months leading up to the 2020 election as well.


We can't do any of these things until we get through the upcoming vaccine mandate arguments.  😉


----------



## Bobbyloads (Sep 10, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> We can't do any of these things until we get through the upcoming vaccine mandate arguments.  😉


Did someone say vaccine and  mask mandates??? Lmao


----------



## dk8594 (Sep 10, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> Did someone say vaccine and  mask mandates??? Lmao
> View attachment 13365


I know you have me on ignore. Otherwise I would ask if you had an opinion on this.  If by any chance you had a change of heart, please share your thoughts.  I am also curious to hear what you think of the abortion rulings in Texas, your latest take on gun rights, and where you stand on our withdrawal from Afghanistan. Thanks

Oh before i forget … did you ever read The Butter Battle by Dr. Seus? Butter on top or bottom? No holds barred.


----------



## Send0 (Sep 10, 2021)

dk8594 said:


> I know you have me on ignore. Otherwise I would ask if you had an opinion on this.  If by any chance you had a change of heart, please share your thoughts.  I am also curious to hear what you think of the abortion rulings in Texas, your latest take on gun rights, and where you stand on our withdrawal from Afghanistan. Thanks
> 
> Oh before i forget … did you ever read The Butter Battle by Dr. Seus? Butter on top or bottom? No holds barred.


The end of your post made me think of this 😂


----------



## Flyingdragon (Sep 10, 2021)

dk8594 said:


> I know you have me on ignore. Otherwise I would ask if you had an opinion on this.  If by any chance you had a change of heart, please share your thoughts.  I am also curious to hear what you think of the abortion rulings in Texas, your latest take on gun rights, and where you stand on our withdrawal from Afghanistan. Thanks
> 
> Oh before i forget … did you ever read The Butter Battle by Dr. Seus? Butter on top or bottom? No holds barred.


@CJ275 help me out here, who has more fun, tops or bottoms?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 10, 2021)

Cock sucking Democrats and liberals... The world would be a better place if we could round them all up drop a cluster bomb on their bitch ass


----------



## Send0 (Sep 10, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> Cock sucking Democrats and liberals... The world would be a better place if we could round them all up drop a cluster bomb on their bitch ass


----------



## CJ (Sep 10, 2021)

Flyingdragon said:


> @CJ275 help me out here, who has more fun, tops or bottoms?


Bottoms. Tops have to do all the work.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 10, 2021)

Send0 said:


> View attachment 13366


I wouldn’t mind taking a shit on them as well


----------



## CJ (Sep 10, 2021)

I may need one of those vaccine cards @Bro Bundy . I know you know where to get them!!! 🤞🤞


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 10, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> I may need one of those vaccine cards @Bro Bundy . I know you know where to get them!!! 🤞🤞


U gotta go after the girls that work there and try to fuck them .. Thad what I did.. no matter how fat or ugly it’s worth it


----------



## Bobbyloads (Sep 10, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> I may need one of those vaccine cards @Bro Bundy . I know you know where to get them!!! 🤞🤞


Bro your not vaccinated? Though all your kind are?


----------



## CJ (Sep 10, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> Bro your not vaccinated? Though all your kind are?


I'm a person who thinks for myself, so I'm not privy to what others like me do. 😁


----------



## Bobbyloads (Sep 10, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> I'm a person who thinks for myself, so I'm not privy to what others like me do. 😁


Always knew you are a smart man and not to mention a walking and talking  workout machine encyclopedia


----------



## CJ (Sep 10, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> Always knew you are a smart man and not to mention a walking and talking  workout machine encyclopedia


Go do some JM Presses


----------



## Bobbyloads (Sep 10, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Go do some JM Presses


Barbell or dumbell?


----------



## Blusoul24 (Sep 10, 2021)

Joliver said:


> Hey! Here's an idea: let's rehash the entire thread. BUT ADD VACCINE STUFF!!!!
> 
> Who's with me!?!?!


@Joliver for President


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 10, 2021)

Bobbytakesloads


----------



## FearThaGear (Sep 10, 2021)

Well at least this thread is turning around. It started out as a real bummer but gets more entertaining as the pages go on. 👍🤣


----------



## Bobbyloads (Sep 10, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> Bobbytakesloads


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 10, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> View attachment 13367


Hahahahahaha


----------



## CJ (Sep 10, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> View attachment 13367


No, that's Bobby GIVES loads.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Sep 10, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> No, that's Bobby GIVES loads.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Sep 11, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> No, that's Bobby GIVES loads.


https://vm.tiktok.com/ZMRm9tB93/


----------



## weightlossburn (Sep 11, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> https://vm.tiktok.com/ZMRm9tB93/


Can someone catch me up on the @German89 drama?  I haven't been here long, but I laugh at her posts.  Some people get offended differently than others.  So, sorry to those she offends.  But anyone else find her funny?


----------



## CJ (Sep 11, 2021)

weightlossburn said:


> Can someone catch me up on the @German89 drama?  I haven't been here long, but I laugh at her posts.  Some people get offended differently than others.  So, sorry to those she offends.  But anyone else find her funny?


I think we should just let it be. Time to move on.


----------



## Send0 (Sep 11, 2021)

weightlossburn said:


> Can someone catch me up on the @German89 drama?  I haven't been here long, but I laugh at her posts.  Some people get offended differently than others.  So, sorry to those she offends.  But anyone else find her funny?


----------



## JuiceTrain (Sep 11, 2021)

weightlossburn said:


> So, sorry to those she offends.


I'll take white knight/simp for $500 Alex...


----------



## JuiceTrain (Sep 11, 2021)

JuiceTrain said:


> I'll take white knight/simp for $500 Alex...


She'd roast you for that Faggotry


----------



## Blusoul24 (Sep 11, 2021)

JuiceTrain said:


> She'd roast you for that Faggotry


😂😂😂 (It's funny because it's true!)


----------



## weightlossburn (Sep 11, 2021)

Blusoul24 said:


> 😂😂😂 (It's funny because it's true!)


And I would be cool with it because it's a forum and it would probably be funny, like the white night/simp comment.  Everyone has their purpose in the forum.


----------



## Blusoul24 (Sep 11, 2021)

I don't always agree with that. I have a pretty thick skin, and I just ignore the people that annoy me, but there are places where people cross lines that they shouldn't. My personal opinion is that there is no place for racist bullshit, if you don't agree with that, that's OK, we just have to agree to disagree.

 My personal policy is that I don't attack people, nor do I make comments to put other people down because that's fucking childish and counterproductive in a forum where we are supposed to be here to help each other grow and learn.

Still, one thing I do agree with you on is that having different opinions expressed in the forum is really healthy, and I learn a lot as a result of hearing those different perspectives. I just try and keep an open mind and have a thick skin.


----------



## weightlossburn (Sep 11, 2021)

I agree there's no place for racism and such.  I'm just saying she brings entertainment and drama to the table.  When she made the like father like son comment on that Bobbyloads forum, I didn't agree with it, but I was entertained.  Why?  It's so wrong that it's entertaining.  Like Jeff Ross type humor.  This is a forum.  A virtual reality of some sorts.  I wouldn't take to heart what a person says  especially if I never met that person.

I don't expect anyone to think or feel the same way.  But there are some great resources here, some good entertainment, and it's easy to just ignore what bothers you.  Maybe German89is getting off on the attention her comments bring.


----------



## CJ (Sep 11, 2021)

weightlossburn said:


> I agree there's no place for racism and such.  I'm just saying she brings entertainment and drama to the table.  When she made the like father like son comment on that Bobbyloads forum, I didn't agree with it, but I was entertained.  Why?  It's so wrong that it's entertaining.  Like Jeff Ross type humor.  This is a forum.  A virtual reality of some sorts.  I wouldn't take to heart what a person says  especially if I never met that person.
> 
> I don't expect anyone to think or feel the same way.  But there are some great resources here, some good entertainment, and it's easy to just ignore what bothers you.  Maybe German89is getting off on the attention her comments bring.


I untagged them both from your post. Why did you feel the need to tag them, to start shit up again? Find a different way to entertain yourself.


----------



## weightlossburn (Sep 11, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> I untagged them both from your post. Why did you feel the need to tag them, to start shit up again? Find a different way to entertain yourself.


Hahaha, honestly I don't know much about tagging.  Do get a separate notification that they were tagged?


----------



## CJ (Sep 11, 2021)

weightlossburn said:


> Hahaha, honestly I don't know much about tagging.  Do get a separate notification that they were tagged?


Yes, they get notified when you @ someone.


----------



## Joliver (Sep 11, 2021)

Y'all remember that one time on Sept 3rd where @Send0 and myself admonished @ATLRigger for bumping an old divisive thread and then a week later initiated 3 pages of bullshit to this one? 

Pepperidge farm remembers. 



Send0 said:


> Honestly, I believe we lost BSP for several other reasons before politics come into play.
> 
> Neither here nor there I suppose.
> 
> ...



Now me,. personally, I think we should fight/argue/debate/call names/wholesale beat ass here--and I only jumped on ATL because he'd bumped that thread to say "don't fight about politics"...which is counterintuitively stupid. 

Fighting is self limiting. You hit the ignore button, the people you don't like go away. Hell, send0 was on my ignore list until he got bumped to mod and auto-unignored.

At any rate, I just thought it was funny how a modicum of power or authority on an internet forum drives the "rules for thee and not for me" kind of thing. 

@Send0....LISS stupid lazy man's cardio. Fite me.

Lol I'm going to catch a ban for this one...I just know it😔.

I challenge anyone here that wants to respond to me negatively...just to block me. Dont pretend to be internet mature and say you like to be civilized while "reluctantly" arguing over principles. Half you people aren't real anyway...some damn kid in his mom's basement. 

Have a good weekend, UG!!!


----------



## Bobbyloads (Sep 11, 2021)

Joliver said:


> Y'all remember that one time on Sept 3rd where @Send0 and myself admonished @ATLRigger for bumping an old divisive thread and then a week later initiated 3 pages of bullshit to this one?
> 
> Pepperidge farm remembers.
> 
> ...


Block option needs to be upgraded it still shows people you blocked your shit and still shows you when they say something and allows you to read should be just total cut off both sides will
Solve a lot of problems


----------



## Joliver (Sep 11, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> Block option needs to be upgraded it still shows people you blocked your shit and still shows you when they say something and allows you to read should be just total cut off both sides will
> Solve a lot of problems


True, but you still have to choose to view their content. When I ignore someone, I don't want to do that.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Sep 11, 2021)

Joliver said:


> True, but you still have to choose to view their content. When I ignore someone, I don't want to do that.


Correct I have not been but there is the option to which makes no sense if you wanna block someone just needs to be blocked on both ends no one sees shit from one another.

This way the people that don’t like certain topics can never see shit again and all problems solved it’s only a few people that have issues with certain topics.


----------



## Send0 (Sep 11, 2021)

Joliver said:


> Y'all remember that one time on Sept 3rd where @Send0 and myself admonished @ATLRigger for bumping an old divisive thread and then a week later initiated 3 pages of bullshit to this one?
> 
> Pepperidge farm remembers.
> 
> ...


I'm too lazy to fight, or ban. I'm also too lazy to block people; plus other people's non-bigoted opinions don't bother me anyway.

The fastest way to get under my skin is to start saying things that are scientifically false. Even then, chances are I'll be too lazy to get off my ass to say or do anything about it 9 out of 10 times 😂.

#slothlife


----------



## CJ (Sep 11, 2021)

Joliver said:


> Y'all remember that one time on Sept 3rd where @Send0 and myself admonished @ATLRigger for bumping an old divisive thread and then a week later initiated 3 pages of bullshit to this one?
> 
> Pepperidge farm remembers.
> 
> ...


You fight dirty!!!  🤣🤣🤣

You sure you're not my gf? You sound like her... "Remember the time when you....."  😳😳😳


----------



## Joliver (Sep 11, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> You fight dirty!!!  🤣🤣🤣
> 
> You sure you're not my gf? You sound like her... "Remember the time when you....."  😳😳😳



Spaghetti ok for dinner? If you're after 6pm... it'll be in the microwave....IN THE DOG BOWL.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Sep 11, 2021)

I work graveyard what time to I get spaghetti?


----------



## CJ (Sep 11, 2021)

FlyingPapaya said:


> I work graveyard what time to I get spaghetti?


You get to lick the dog bowl. 🤣


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Sep 11, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> You get to lick the dog bowl. 🤣


Fuck it. Why not


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 11, 2021)

Can I get a calzone out of this in some way? Fookin' starving over here...leg day...


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Sep 11, 2021)

NbleSavage said:


> Can I get a calzone out of this in some way? Fookin' starving over here...leg day...


You get a hot dog some wonder bread and American cheese slice foo and some boiled spinach if you lucky


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 11, 2021)

FlyingPapaya said:


> You get a hot dog some wonder bread and American cheese slice foo and some boiled spinach if you lucky


Toss in a can of Spam and ye got a deal.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Sep 11, 2021)

Bbq Vienna sausage is as far as I'll go this isn't the Ritz


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 11, 2021)

Joliver said:


> Spaghetti ok for dinner? If you're after 6pm... it'll be in the microwave....IN THE DOG BOWL.


Al bundy used to eat out of his dogs bowl .. buck


----------



## ATLRigger (Sep 12, 2021)

Joliver said:


> Y'all remember that one time on Sept 3rd where @Send0 and myself admonished @ATLRigger for bumping an old divisive thread and then a week later initiated 3 pages of bullshit to this one?
> 
> Pepperidge farm remembers.
> 
> ...


Pretty funny !! But i like some LISS to warm up my mind before lifting sometimes


----------



## 1bigun11 (Sep 12, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> Block option needs to be upgraded it still shows people you blocked your shit and still shows you when they say something and allows you to read should be just total cut off both sides will
> Solve a lot of problems


Yes, should be total cut off, both sides.


----------



## The Phoenix (Sep 12, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> Al bundy used to eat out of his dogs bowl .. buck



What does Bro Bundy eat out of?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Phoenix (Sep 12, 2021)

Joliver said:


> Y'all remember that one time on Sept 3rd where @Send0 and myself admonished @ATLRigger for bumping an old divisive thread and then a week later initiated 3 pages of bullshit to this one?
> 
> Pepperidge farm remembers.
> 
> ...



Hey brother, we know you are one of the sharpest people here but one thing people hate about us is when we show it off. What I do is just read who posts whatever and don’t even both reading the back stories behind it. I consider who is saying what before I chime in because 65-90% of what is being discussed is BS. But then again, I do read @Send0 ‘s post because someone can call him out in a thread like this and he will still be so Zen/tactful about it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## FearThaGear (Sep 12, 2021)

Funny how this type of post gets to 8 pages but the majority of bodybuilding topics can barely get 3.

Sorta like Facebook except even more misleading in the forum name.

Can this horse stop getting beat and more relevant topics be discussed like, I don't know... bodybuilding type subjects.

I came back here to get away from politics and fighting only to find it here too.

Locking this thread makes sense, am I right?


----------



## JuiceTrain (Sep 12, 2021)

FearThaGear said:


> I came back here to get away from politics and fighting only to find it here too.
> 
> Locking this thread makes sense, am I right?


I mean...all you had to do was not post in it if you felt some type of way. 

Total Karen moment..."well it was a door there and I decided to enter it on my own free will but didn't like what i seen so it should be destroyed because of how i feel....Murica"


And how many threads are gonna be started/discussed on how to properly eat a chicken breast or "1st cycle for newb need help"


----------



## The Phoenix (Sep 12, 2021)

Enough with the fncking apologies….let’s close it out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## FearThaGear (Sep 12, 2021)

JuiceTrain said:


> I mean...all you had to do was not post in it if you felt some type of way.
> 
> Total Karen moment..."well it was a door there and I decided to enter it on my own free will but didn't like what i seen so it should be destroyed because of how i feel....Murica"
> 
> ...


I posted to make a point of how ignorant it is to call this a bodybuilding website when threads like this get more responses then bodybuilding related topics.

Using the word Karen is a social media term that I don't associate myself with but again it's your life if you choose to be a follower.

The original poster gave her opinion and said what she had to said. There's no reason for everyone else to jump in here and give their opinion on something that had nothing to do with them and that they didn't even see to begin with.

By the way social media warrior, using the term Karen has also been associated with racism if you want to be a proper social warrior, don't be racist...🙄

To your point, this is my last post in this ridiculously over commented nonsense subject.

I yield 👍


----------



## Send0 (Sep 12, 2021)

FearThaGear said:


> Funny how this type of post gets to 8 pages but the majority of bodybuilding topics can barely get 3.
> 
> Sorta like Facebook except even more misleading in the forum name.
> 
> ...


You realize that for like the last 3 pages we haven't been political, and have been mostly BS'ing? 

It's cool man.. come join us 😎


----------



## Send0 (Sep 12, 2021)

FearThaGear said:


> I posted to make a point of how ignorant it is to call this a bodybuilding website when threads like this get more responses then bodybuilding related topics.
> 
> Using the word Karen is a social media term that I don't associate myself with but again it's your life if you choose to be a follower.
> 
> ...


Brother... This is a general chat sub forum. We can talk about anything here, it doesn't have to be bodybuilding related that's the point.

I see you chiming into a lot of the politically charged threads. Might I suggest you take a break from that content for a while, and just focus on participating in the BB related forums. I only make this suggestion because your comments seem out of the blue. I thought everyone had been having a good time in this thread the past few pages.


----------



## Send0 (Sep 12, 2021)

Let me fix this thread again 😂


----------



## Bobbyloads (Sep 12, 2021)

FearThaGear said:


> I posted to make a point of how ignorant it is to call this a bodybuilding website when threads like this get more responses then bodybuilding related topics.
> 
> Using the word Karen is a social media term that I don't associate myself with but again it's your life if you choose to be a follower.
> 
> ...





FearThaGear said:


> Funny how this type of post gets to 8 pages but the majority of bodybuilding topics can barely get 3.
> 
> Sorta like Facebook except even more misleading in the forum name.
> 
> ...


Honestly bro it’s people like you that ruin good conversations it might be roids and working out that brought us together but is that all we can talk about?

If like minded people are having good conversations and bulls shitting like buddy said not has been political for a bit why jump in with this bullshit comment? Don’t read it go to a dif thread about butt juice work outs and diets there is plenty of them.

Hinting at closing a thread because your not happy with it you really this that’s the way to go?  Not liking it so you wanna cancel it? Sound familiar?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 12, 2021)

Freedom of speech is important


----------



## Send0 (Sep 12, 2021)

Guys, stop derailing my derail of the thread. Let me fix it again. Stop messing up my hard work 😂


----------



## Bobbyloads (Sep 12, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> Freedom of speech is important


Honestly it is as long as you ain’t calling people la kids names and getting upset about people conversing what’s happening in real life.

Most of these posts don’t go south until someone jumps in and starts talking about how these should not be on here or say some ignorant shit for no reason. 95% of the time people having debates and. Conversations. How about we have a few rules added to the flame forum if you don’t go by them automatic week suspension first offense 2 week second and so on and if people don’t like the subjects don’t go in there? People counting pages on threads 🤦‍♂️ well obviously it’s a popular topic if it’s getting thread like that no?

continue on with derailing sir.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Sep 12, 2021)

FearThaGear said:


> There's no reason for everyone else to jump in here and give their opinion on something that had nothing to do with them and that they didn't even see to begin with.
> 
> By the way social media warrior, using the term Karen has also been associated with racism if you want to be a proper social warrior, don't be racist...🙄
> 
> To your point, this is my last post in this ridiculously over commented nonsense subject.



Red- Yet you jumped in and gave your opinion....you contradictive twat

White- Yes, I'm a social media warrior for saying you could've kept out of an issue you don't like be involved in...yet you involve yourself in it

Yes....I'm a racist minority🙄 typical Karen bullshxt🥱🥱🥱...finding a way to call a minority racist to perpuate the narrative of reverse racism but yet your against politics

Blue- Your a clown🤡🤡🤡
-Ignored....save your response 

Notice the color scheme....Murica bxtch


----------



## Bobbyloads (Sep 12, 2021)

JuiceTrain said:


> Red- Yet you jumped in and gave your opinion....you contradictive twat
> 
> White- Yes, I'm a social media warrior for saying you could've kept out of an issue you don't like be involved in...yet you involve yourself in it
> 
> ...


And so much for civil lmao


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 12, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> Honestly it is as long as you ain’t calling people la kids names and getting upset about people conversing what’s happening in real life.
> 
> Most of these posts don’t go south until someone jumps in and starts talking about how these should not be on here or say some ignorant shit for no reason. 95% of the time people having debates and. Conversations. How about we have a few rules added to the flame forum if you don’t go by them automatic week suspension first offense 2 week second and so on and if people don’t like the subjects don’t go in there? People counting pages on threads 🤦‍♂️ well obviously it’s a popular topic if it’s getting thread like that no?
> 
> continue on with derailing sir.


Good job BTL.. We should be able to talk about any and all topics on the board ..If there is a thread  you don’t like or agree with simply don’t open it ... problem solved


----------



## JuiceTrain (Sep 12, 2021)

Watch he still tries to reply;

"Well even though you have me blocked everyone else doesn't so my voice still can seen/heard. I'm gonna chime back in and tell everyone I don't care so they know I don't care" 



You clown azz Karen fuker you....


----------



## Bobbyloads (Sep 12, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> Good job BTL.. We should be able to talk about any and all topics on the board ..If there is a thread  you don’t like or agree with simply don’t open it ... problem solved


You know how much abuse I take from you? I don’t cry about it I find it entertaining plus I set my self up with the loads shit


----------



## Send0 (Sep 12, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> And so much for civil lmao
> View attachment 13423


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 12, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> You know how much abuse I take from you? I don’t cry about it I find it entertaining plus I set my self up with the loads shit


Come on BTL it’s not that much abuse .. don’t make me feel bad


----------



## Bobbyloads (Sep 12, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> Come on BTL it’s not that much abuse .. don’t make me feel bad


Lol at least you don’t talk shit about my kid 

Don’t feel bad keep being yourself that’s what makes this board great I just don’t like people getting all in a frenzy when something is talked about they don’t like and make a huge deal about it one day people are gonna wish they talked about this shit and got more knowledgeable that day is coming soon


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 12, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> Lol at least you don’t talk shit about my kid
> 
> Don’t feel bad keep being yourself that’s what makes this board great I just don’t like people getting all in a frenzy when something is talked about they don’t like and make a huge deal about it one day people are gonna wish they talked about this shit and got more knowledgeable that day is coming soon


Bro I have limits and lines I’ll never cross ... kids is one of them


----------



## Bobbyloads (Sep 12, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> Bro I have limits and lines I’ll never cross ... kids is one of them


That’s a really good thing I feel the same way I’ll take BTL all day lmao


----------



## Send0 (Sep 12, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> That’s a really good thing I feel the same way I’ll take BTL all day lmao


It's a sign that either Bundy likes you, or that you rubbed him the wrong way.

In my case I definitely rubbed him the wrong way at first, and got the name taskmaster _(don't feel like explaining but I brought it on myself 😂)_.

I actually really liked the name a lot, I'm a 90's comic nerd, so I took it for the title shown next to my name 😎.

You should embrace it, like I did, and change your title to "Load taker" 🤣


----------



## Bobbyloads (Sep 12, 2021)

Send0 said:


> It's a sign that either Bundy likes you, or that you rubbed him the wrong way.
> 
> In my case I definitely rubbed him the wrong way at first, and got the name taskmaster _(don't feel like explaining but I brought it on myself 😂)_.
> 
> ...


🤦‍♂️ I’ll stick with BTL lol better than every one of his replies on my threads

***Bobbytakesloads***


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Sep 12, 2021)

Y'all need to eat some french toast
Is gewd eat that shit drenched in butter it's heaven


----------



## Bobbyloads (Sep 12, 2021)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Y'all need to eat some french toast
> Is gewd eat that shit drenched in butter it's heaven


Bro speaking of that my wife today made this contraption some baked Nutella French toast casserole it was delicious


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Sep 12, 2021)

I want it now


----------



## Bobbyloads (Sep 12, 2021)

FlyingPapaya said:


> I want it now


It was amazing only had a little cause I’m doing good on weight loss but that and some syrup fuck it was delicious it’s made out of croissants not bread


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Sep 12, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> It was amazing only had a little cause I’m doing good on weight loss but that and some syrup fuck it was delicious it’s made out of croissants not bread


Alright we fighting.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Sep 12, 2021)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Alright we fighting.


Lol funny thing is I got upset I’m like where the fuck is my protein then I tried it and shut my stupid mouth


----------



## Joliver (Sep 12, 2021)

FearThaGear said:


> Funny how this type of post gets to 8 pages but the majority of bodybuilding topics can barely get 3.
> 
> Sorta like Facebook except even more misleading in the forum name.
> 
> ...



Stop proclaiming your virtue. You know you had to chime in on that 2020 hydroxychloroquine and azithromycin thread from myosin with "probably best...muh science..."

And you did it after you were told he wasn't even on the forum anymore.

Come to think of it, I always see you wallowing in the shit while proclaiming you're above it because you love it. 

You want to talk about gear, post it up. Run a log. Do your part.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Sep 12, 2021)

Here you go guys I found this funny 
https://vm.tiktok.com/ZMRHSBwsa/


----------



## Send0 (Sep 12, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> Here you go guys I found this funny
> https://vm.tiktok.com/ZMRHSBwsa/


Are you stalking me? I could've sworn I was less fat, and wearing some other colored shirt, when I got punched that one time. 🤔


----------



## weightlossburn (Sep 12, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> It was amazing only had a little cause I’m doing good on weight loss but that and some syrup fuck it was delicious it’s made out of croissants not bread


What's the nutritional value of a "little" Nutella french toast casserole made out of croissants?


----------



## mugzy (Sep 12, 2021)

Hampton Beach seafood fest wasn’t bad…

This thread is still running? Time to kill it.


----------

